# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Russian Dbol FAKES

## MadRussian

Guys, don't buy these shity tabs.I took these pictures from Russian website so you can be sure these are fakes.

----------


## MichaelCC

Thanx for your info bro - anything from Russia is very suspicious to me ...

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks alot for the headsup MR! Really apreciated.

----------


## Howardo

First time Ive seen the tab you got in the brett with the blue and white package is fake.. they make this shit all over labs in russia. cost about the same for them to make them real as fake.. hard to think they from russia.. been testing about 6-7 diffrent of those, and everytime they was real..

----------


## pelly789

i got ones like in the 4th picture you have that worked for me i got 400 of them and seemed fine i dont know they look exactly the same..

----------

